# MA State Police testing



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Some person I know from school wants to know if the State Police exam requires hair testing. The kid said he slipped once or twice but claims he's a solid person and has no criminal record or so. If it does require a hair test he wants to know whether it only matters if you had a serious history of substance use or if they find any trace you are automatically disqualified. Can anyone help me out with this :?:


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Channy1984 @ Sun Jul 25 said:


> Some person I know from school wants to know if the State Police exam requires hair testing. The kid said he slipped once or twice but claims he's a solid person and has no criminal record or so. If it does require a hair test he wants to know whether it only matters if you had a serious history of substance use or if they find any trace you are automatically disqualified. Can anyone help me out with this :?:


Tell your friend to find a new career, please.

:shock:


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

I guess that explains it all. Thanks!!!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

VOR @ Sun Jul 25 said:


> How old is your friend and when was the last time he "slipped" - since his last haircut? Who is defining "serious" here? If someone can't stop without slipping, that to me indicates "serious". There are a lot of people out there who are potentially counting on you and if you can't keep your head straight then you have no business being in this field. You are a liability to the public and to your peers.
> 
> My experience is that a person who admits to a couple of slips has likely had a few more than that. If someone can't keep it under control for the last 6 months, then that shows a lack of discipline and would also indicate a problem in the reliability department as well. Testing or not, someone needs to take a step back and reconsider where they are going. A person who fears detection rather than correcting the problem is not, in my opinion, ready for police work.
> 
> Now, for the real issue...How can this justified by claiming not to have been arrested or convicted? Does that in some way minimize or negate the nature of the offense, or is it some cheap attempt at avoiding self-responsibility by implying that it wasn't bad enough to get caught? Your friend wants to be a Trooper but relys on such a pathetic excuse to hide from his own weakness? This in and of itself is a display that speaks volumes as to a person's fitness for this job. Your friend needs to grow up a great deal before I'd feel confident letting him put a gun to his hip and drive the car next to mine.


Like I said. FInd a new career.

:lol:


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

He's not specific in terms of telling me on how recent it was regarding whatever he did, how often he did, or so on. He just asked me and I dont know much on how the State Police do things regarding this issue so I thought I would ask that question here. What you just told me would probably give him a good reason to refrain from certain activities if Law Enforcement is something he truly wants to do. 

Again, Thanks for the info


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

God, I hope I get tested for everything. I think thats the only way they'll believe Ive never even touched weed. WIth drugs being so rampant among individuals my age, Im more inclined to think that they will think I am lying by saying ive never used any illegal drugs.


----------

